
Stitch Fix has confidentially filed for an IPO - apsec112
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/28/stitch-fix-has-confidentially-filed-for-an-ipo/
======
BlackjackCF
I hope we don't have another Blue Apron on our hands. Amazon's fashion
department is starting to get into this space. I hope Stitch Fix can stay
afloat.

------
sage76
The only profitable ecommerce company to IPO apart from Amazon and EBay.

~~~
rpazyaquian
And as mentioned, Amazon will eventually sidle into this market as well.

~~~
sage76
Amazon is going for a "Try and buy" thing, not a styling service.

------
spratzt
I wish them well. The idea of modelling styles using genetic algorithms is
intriguing. It could be even more powerful combined with input from a fashion
designer.

If I were Amazon I would buy them.

